# Amazing powerlifting documentary!



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

http://www.leehayward.com/powerlifting-video.htm

Power Unlimited - truly inspiring. Couldn't stop watching it, amazing vid.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Watched it there, very entertaining.

I've always been interested in powerlifting as well as bodybuilding. Once my back is healed I might give a power lifting routine a try for a while.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

im about 20mins in and its brilliant.

great find.

If your squeamish, miss out 35-40mins. just miss it.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> im about 20mins in and its brilliant.
> 
> great find.
> 
> If your squeamish, miss out 35-40mins. just miss it.


LOL bar-to-face :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> LOL bar-to-face :lol:


Its nasty, that spotter needs shot!


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Awsome. Gonna watch it tonight after training.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> im about 20mins in and its brilliant.
> 
> great find.
> 
> If your squeamish, miss out 35-40mins. just miss it.


Isn't that bad, you had me thinking it was going to be extremely graphic :lol:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> Its nasty, that spotter needs shot!


Yeah that spotter was a moron. Apparently the lifter didn't want the official spotters and just grabbed some guy though, so it's his own fault.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

good vid mate


----------

